# IMPOSSIBLE DE CHANGER DE REGION



## Mitche212 (6 Mai 2019)

Salut a tous en effet je rencontre des difficultés a modifier mon mode de facturation, impossible a lors d'installer une apply on me demande toujours de payer avec ma carte moi je les veux gratuite, je souhaite changer aussi la région pour avoir un mode aucun impossible on dit que cela est indisponible. stp aidez moi car mon Mac mon iPhone tous est lié.


----------



## Bartolomeo (6 Mai 2019)

Tes voies sont impénétrables !


----------

